# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik zwanger zijn?

## deb

Hallo iedereen, :Smile:  

Ik heb een vraagje, maar ik zal eerst ff mijn verhaal vertellen.
Ik heb in december de pil door geslikt en omdat ik met mijn ex een weekend weg ging. Heb daar sex met hem gehad terug in nederland en in het nieuwe jaar heb ik weer sex met hem gehad in de nacht van de 9 op de 10 dag na dat ik eigelijk ongesteld moet worden (ze zeggen dat dat een risikovole dag is?). Ik slik de pil al heel wat jaartjes maar ik heb hem eigelijk nooit vertrouwt omdat als ik stop met de pil word ik pas ongesteld als ik weer met de pil begin. Dat was nu anders. Ik werd een dag eerder ongestel maar niet gewoon ongestel, het begon s'avonds toen ik in me bed lag werd ik heel misselijk en kreeg ik buik pijn toen ik naar de wc ging bleek ik ongesteld maakte me verder niet druk. Maar het rare is ik heb drie dagen ongeveer 10 drupels bloedverlies gehad ben 2 halve dag ongesteld geweest en dacht nou ik ben klaar. Maar daarna als ik naar de wc ging had ik bloed verlies maar niet in de wc maar alleen aan het wcpapier en het was heel slijmirig nu 2 dagen later heb ik alleen slijm heb al die dagen een raar gevoel in me buik steken maar ook ja een soort tinteling gewoon een raar gevoel (nooit eerder gehad). ben ook af en toe misselijk nou zeggen vrienden en me moeder misschien ben je zwanger KAN DAT!!! 

Groetjes

IK :Embarrassment:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hmmm, doe een testje zou ik zeggen...

Ikzelf heb ook doorgeslikt  :Big Grin:  Ben ook nu ongesteld. Na 6 weken slikken, had inderdaad verwacht dat het meer zou zijn, maar bij mij stelt het ook nix voor... Ook meer slijmerig, minder bloed, weinig echt bloedverlies, en maar een paar dagen... Op zich is het niet zo heel raar als het wat langer duurt voor je ongesteld wordt. Met diane werd ik het de 6e stopdag 's avonds pas. Dus dan was ik ook maar 1 dag ongesteld in de stopweek, de 7e dag, daarna ging ik weer slikken. Nu heb ik Yasmin, en word ik wat eerder ongesteld, is het wat minder, wat korter... 

Mjah, gewoon een testje doen, dan heb je zekerheid. Maar wel apart dat jij het ook minder hebt na het doorslikken... (ik ben sowieso niet zwanger trouwens  :Wink:  )

Waarom zou die 9e dag risicovoller zijn??? ik heb dat echt nog nooit gehoord, en als je toch gewoon slikt, kan je ook geen eisprong hebben, en lijkt het risico mij dus niet groter dan normaal???

----------


## deb

He!! pilvraagje

omdat mijn pil niet op de goede manier werkt zei de dokter dat ik voortaan moch door slikken heb ik dus een jaar tot ander half jaar gedaan. maar toen ik weer gewoon elke maand ging stoppen werd ik wel iedere keer gewoon ongesteld en veel meer dan ik altijd heb gehad. want ik ben nooit echt veel ongesteld geweest maar dit is echt het toppunt. en dat van de 9 de dag weet ik niet heb ik ook maar gehoort. ik weet dat het slim is om een testje tekopen maar ben bang voor de uitslag want het is immers uit met me (ex) helaas.

thanx voor het reageren

Deb

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nouja... wie hou je dan voor de gek? Ik denk dat het wel meevalt, en dan kan de zekerheid door een testje juist opluchting en rust geven! Laat je weten wat je doet?

----------

